# My First Fishing Video



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I finally made an attempt at making a video for my team. I'm sure the more I make the better they will get. Let me know what you think.

2014 was a tough year for our team. Tons of seaweed kept us from successful fishing for most of the year. Not a lot of sharks that year and no large sharks at all. We did manage to catch a lot of red and black drum. All fish shown in this video were Catch and Release.


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Filter!


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice vid man


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great Video


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice Vid dude!


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Great video! I like the beginning with camera on dash of jeep, that view is neat with terrain of shore line.`


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

You did just fine I watched it twice.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sweet video! Good job getting the kids out there too!


----------

